# Waarde niet beschikbaar, #N/B



## SanderMarsman (Oct 8, 2005)

Ik zit met het volgende probleem

Ik heb een bepaalde cel, met een formule. 
( =HORIZ.ZOEKEN("zz";K89:DX89;1;WAAR) )

De formule maakt opzich niet zo veel uit, want die werkt gewoon, alleen in sommige gevallen geeft hij #N/B aan. 
Dat deze melding ervoor komt klopt ook, alleen wil ik graag 0 ipv deze foutmelding weergeven.

De vraag is dus,
Hoe kan ik, als de waarde niet wordt gevonden (dus #N/B krijg) een 0 weergeven. Later wordt dit cel namelijk weer verwerkt in een formule en dat wil niet echt met deze fout-waarde.

Mvg Sander


----------



## Bastien (Oct 10, 2005)

Hallo Sander,

Je kan dit ondervangen met de functie

```
=ALS(ISFOUT(formule);[waarde bij fout bv 0];formule).
```
Kijk maar even in de help, ik werk zelf met de engelstalige versie van Excel..
Toevallig heb ik er vrijdag iets over geschreven (engelstalig):
http://www.asap-utilities.com/blog/index.php/2005/10/07/hide-formula-errors-like-na-or-value/


Succes,
Bastien


----------



## Bastien (Oct 10, 2005)

Weet je trouwens zeker dat je als laatste optie WAAR moet hebben en niet ONWAAR. WAAR betekend namelijk dat hij indien een waarde niet wordt gevonden hij een waarde zoekt die zo dicht mogelijk in de buurt ligt...


----------



## Aladin Akyurek (Oct 18, 2005)

SanderMarsman said:
			
		

> Ik zit met het volgende probleem
> 
> Ik heb een bepaalde cel, met een formule.
> ( =HORIZ.ZOEKEN("zz";K89:DX89;1;WAAR) )
> ...



De zoeksoort, aangegeven met WAAR, vereist dat K89:DX89 oplopend is. Als dat het geval is, is #N/B alleen mogelijk wanneer de zoekwaarde kleiner is dan de waarde in K89, anders niet.

Kun je wat meer toelichten wat de bedoeling is?


----------



## SanderMarsman (Oct 19, 2005)

Ik heb het al opgelost met de Util van Bastien.. zeer handig   
de waar en onwaar waardes die klopten wel hoor  moest alleen ff van die error (de weergave ervan) af


----------

